# mealworms live or dry?



## kadaj (Jun 7, 2009)

my hedgehog is almost 2 years old... and never wants to try new things.. then again never made him try insects beleiving he may never eat them... should i try live or dry?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Me and my hogs prefer live mealies.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Live definitely. Be careful with dried mealies as they can cause impaction. If you do feed them, don't give more than 1 or two at a time.


----------

